# Headphones for snowboarding without an audio



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm using Brain Farm brainpods currently. There's pretty much nothing to them and for $60 USD they have an incredible sound profile and noise canceling. Definitely outclass everything in their price range that I've heard. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

If your helmet is audio compatible, outdoor tech chips.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

jstar said:


> If your helmet is audio compatible, outdoor tech chips.




It is not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Skullcandy earbuds.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

jstar said:


> If your helmet is audio compatible, outdoor tech chips.


They have a new model out, so I emailed them asking how the audio quality differs between their old model. They told me the audio quality is slightly better. I always search for new riding headphones and there really aren't many quality options at first glance. I'm about to disassemble my Denon HP1100's and mount them in my helmet. The quality of those shit on everything else I've tried.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I just hum quietly to myself when I'm riding.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

ctoma said:


> I just hum quietly to myself when I'm riding.




It all depends on the quality of snow/company/general feeling, id like to have the option available...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

phillyphan said:


> Skullcandy earbuds.




Any specific model?
http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/earbuds/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Plantronics backbeat fit


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

yoav said:


> Any specific model?
> Earbuds & Earphones - Free Shipping + Warranty | Skullcandy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Ink'd 2 and the Method Sport. Both are wired. I really have looked into the wireless models. But for the price I usually carry 2 pair w/ me. The sound quality is good. Good noise cancellation (I've actually slept w/ them in w/ no music for ear plugs as my girl was snoring.). Good bass.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

phillyphan said:


> I have the Ink'd 2 and the Method Sport. Both are wired. I really have looked into the wireless models. But for the price I usually carry 2 pair w/ me. The sound quality is good. Good noise cancellation (I've actually slept w/ them in w/ no music for ear plugs as my girl was snoring.). Good bass.




Any preference from these two? Mostly in the comfort and profile point of view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

yoav said:


> Any preference from these two? Mostly in the comfort and profile point of view
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I don't think ink'd buds are that great. You can get Smokin buds for just a little more and they're much better than the ink'd line. If you do go skullcandy, I recommend a model that has the ovular speaker tips because they fit much more comfortably and naturally in your ear than perfectly round buds. That's one feature skullcandy does on their higher end buds that has kept me interested. Even though I have better sounding buds, I still find myself using my skullcandies because of the comfortable bud shape. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> Personally I don't think ink'd buds are that great. You can get Smokin buds for just a little more and they're much better than the ink'd line. If you do go skullcandy, I recommend a model that has the ovular speaker tips because they fit much more comfortably and naturally in your ear than perfectly round buds. That's one feature skullcandy does on their higher end buds that has kept me interested. Even though I have better sounding buds, I still find myself using my skullcandies because of the comfortable bud shape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What he said. They really are all good. Especially for the cost. I haven't found a pair I didn't like. I have had the smokin' buds in the past. Ink'd are just a little less costly (if you think $20 is costly.)


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

phillyphan said:


> What he said. They really are all good. Especially for the cost. I haven't found a pair I didn't like. I have had the smokin' buds in the past. Ink'd are just a little less costly (if you think $20 is costly.)




Are u also using them for snowboarding under the helmet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

yoav said:


> Are u also using them for snowboarding under the helmet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I usually just wear one earbud and the other is tucked into my jacket or under the base layers. That way I can hear if someone is yelling at me or a bear is chasing me.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

yoav said:


> Are u also using them for snowboarding under the helmet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear a sandbox classic helmet and have had zero issues with any bud. Now if we're talking the neckband, some wireless buds can present a problem when it comes to your jacket. If you're using buds with a round the neck battery pack then you might encounter some difficulty with jackets tugging or snagging in that area. My brain farms and my skullcandy xtfrees have the battery contained in the control pod and actual buds, respectively, so they don't have any snagging issues with my jacket, but the Smokin buds have the battery that drapes around your neck, so sometimes it's a little annoying under my jacket. This might be another point to consider. With that said, the skullcandy Xtfrees are basically identical to the Smokin buds, just in a smaller package, so if you want something really low profile, there's another one to consider. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

So if get this, in general, all or most soft earbuds will do just fine, it's the fact I used only hard plastic iPhone headphones that made me think I need something special, would u say mostly correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

You can't beat skull candy for $19.00......unless you want wireless, then go up to their wireless.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

phillyphan said:


> You can't beat skull candy for $19.00......unless you want wireless, then go up to their wireless.




Nice, will do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

While I'd love to talk you into some nicer buds, I'm inclined to agree with phillyphan. You really can't beat skullcandy for good price to sound ratio. They aren't mind blowing but for your coin, they're a great value and have a pretty good warranty program.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

I ride with a cheap pair of skull candies too. If they break or malfunction or you lose the ear piece just grab another pair from almost any where. They're sold in so many places


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it 20$ Amazon cheap or can u get it 4 less?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

yoav said:


> Is it 20$ Amazon cheap or can u get it 4 less?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I got mine for 25 or 30 and they've lasted a little over a year now as my go to boarding and gym headphones. And I usually trash cheap headphones in about a month. But yeah, for about 20 bucks you get what you pay for but it's a better sound quality than you'd expect imo


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bataleon85 said:


> I wear a sandbox classic helmet and have had zero issues with any bud. Now if we're talking the neckband, some wireless buds can present a problem when it comes to your jacket. If you're using buds with a round the neck battery pack then you might encounter some difficulty with jackets tugging or snagging in that area. My brain farms and my skullcandy xtfrees have the battery contained in the control pod and actual buds, respectively, so they don't have any snagging issues with my jacket, but the Smokin buds have the battery that drapes around your neck, so sometimes it's a little annoying under my jacket. This might be another point to consider. With that said, the skullcandy Xtfrees are basically identical to the Smokin buds, just in a smaller package, so if you want something really low profile, there's another one to consider.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


couldnt you like twist- or zip- tie the wireless shit to your helmet


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> couldnt you like twist- or zip- tie the wireless shit to your helmet


Like make them integrated with your helmet? Haha I guess you could. But then you couldn't use them for anything else, unless you wanna buy a dedicated pair of snow buds, and then have a pair for everything else. I think it's easier to just have a pair with a lower profile band so it doesn't get caught up in your jacket. That's why I like the short cord ones over the neck band ones. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

yoav said:


> Is it 20$ Amazon cheap or can u get it 4 less?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to pick them up for $20 at Walgreens or CVS. I basically just ride and work out w/ them too. When they go bad, I either trash them and get a new pair or call warranty. I have had the two pair I'm using now for almost 2 years though. They've made it through a couple boarding seasons. Pretty good for $20.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Done, will get them soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

